# New Hyges?



## THE BOUNCER (Jun 13, 2012)

Guy I have always gotten rips from will soon be carrying hyges. He says they are new with new counterfeit sticker etc etc.. 

Normally I would say yea right just send me my rips cause I am not interested in that crap. lol. But he wants me to test them. Offered me a free kit and swears I wont be able to tell the difference between these new hyges and the Rips.

Anyone heard of these "new hyges" or have any insight?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's ez when u need him?  Lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2012)

Ez knows about this... I can't remember what he told me.

Take the freebie and do a gh serum test.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2012)

THE BOUNCER said:


> Guy I have always gotten rips from will soon be carrying hyges. He says they are new with new counterfeit sticker etc etc..
> 
> Normally I would say yea right just send me my rips cause I am not interested in that crap. lol. But he wants me to test them. Offered me a free kit and swears I wont be able to tell the difference between these new hyges and the Rips.
> 
> Anyone heard of these "new hyges" or have any insight?



They cost a lot more then Rips!


----------



## THE BOUNCER (Jun 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> They cost a lot more then Rips!



not for me, he is giving me a freebie. lol

i will do a serum and IGF test.

whats the story with these new hyges? you guys seem to know something but are afraid to say it. lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 14, 2012)

there were some guys on another board who tested these "new hyges" and they were testing pretty high.  if it's free....take it!


----------



## THE BOUNCER (Jun 14, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> there were some guys on another board who tested these "new hyges" and they were testing pretty high.  if it's free....take it!



testing as high as the rips?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 14, 2012)

If you don`t want the freebies I sacrifice for the cause and test it for you...I`m here for you bro


----------



## Zeek (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the deal on the 'new' hyges.

  the proven ones since 06 simply stopped bing made due to heat brought on to the real pharm company that was producing them.

 what we have now is a new product by a new manufacturer, reorts coming in are good for the most part but also be aware folks like IP and some moldovans are putting out their own hyge knock offs.

 at the rips price I would stick with them  imo


----------

